# Anubias new leaves



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I noticed that my anubias barteri is sprouting new leaves. I noticed the new leaves are. They're about 3/4 the size of the older leaves. I'm guessing the plant has been grown emersed as the older leaves are a larger. The only problem I find with that is when i first got it, the first sprout produced a leaf the same size as the others. Only the last 2 new leaves have been smaller. They're about the new leaves are about 3-4 inches while the older leaves are 5-6 inches.

Is it just a matter of time until the new sprouts reach the same size? or are they finished growing the moment the leaves fan out?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Matured leaves are larger, growing slowly.


----------

